# Looking for a Good Poetry Journal...



## Achilles (Sep 7, 2005)

Yep. To become a better poet I figure I need to read good poetry. From this century, that is.

So what are some good poetry journals (preferable monthly) that I could subscribe to? If not monthly, then at least something more than once or twice a year--I need to read more than that...

Share your favorite, or suggest one you like.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 7, 2005)

Why are you limiting yourself to poetry from this century? 2000 to 2005 isn't much scope for learning from.

I don't know any journals in America but I'd suggest visiting bookshops with good magazine sections; these typically feature publications on the creative arts.

However, buy collections of poetry by many different authors and read older poets as their adherence to form is amazing. Try international poets, translated poets, etc. 

A few I like are Robert Frost, Robert Browning, Robert Burns, and Edwin Morgan; the latter being, of course, the only one still living.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 7, 2005)

> Why are you limiting yourself to poetry from this century? 2000 to 2005 isn't much scope for learning from.


I've been studying older poets quite extensively. There is certainly nothing wrong with older poets, it's just thay I'm a little bit tired of them...

I, too,  like Robert Frost and Robert Burns.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 7, 2005)

If you can find any Edwin Morgan, you may appreciate him. He covers an excellent range including free verse, sonnets, and the more postmodern techniques of concrete poetry.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 9, 2005)

In what periodical publications might I find writers like him?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 9, 2005)

I have no idea as I don't read poetry journals; you can buy his collected verse on Amazon though.


----------



## fastkilr (Sep 27, 2005)

I love buying collections from various authors every once in a while. Try it.


----------



## Stacy (Nov 5, 2005)

Try some of the more respected literary journals -The Paris Review, Tin House, The Antioch Review, etc.  These do fiction as well as poetry, but they would have the best poetry of our age.  Or you could go to something like the 2005 "Best American Poetry" anthology.

Don't neglect the online literary journals either.  Webdelsol.com has some listings of the most prestigious online journals.  

Happy shopping!


----------

